
When Dirac meets frustrated magnetism - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-dirac-frustrated-magnetism.html
======
bookofjoe
>Giant, unconventional anomalous Hall effect in the metallic frustrated magnet
candidate, KV3Sb5

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/31/eabb6003](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/31/eabb6003)

